# Nature's Care Organic and Natural Potting Mix with Water Conserve ???



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

My tank got leaked, so I am planning to try top soil or Miracle Gro Organic with sand on top for substrate in new setup.

I checked to see if homedepot.ca has Miracle Gro Organic, and only this one came up, so I am wondering if I could use this for aquarium, thanks

Nature's Care Organic and Natural Potting Mix with Water ConserveTM 0.15-0.10-0.15

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....-water-conservetm-015-010-015.1001036144.html


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you look at what is recommended for soil on plant sites/forums, it is generally "mineralized". Basically, that is soil that has organic material removed or burned up by soaking. So, from that you are better to start with a basic topsoil with little or no organic material in it. I wouldn't use either of the two you mentioned. In fact, i now usually use subsoil, rather than go to the trouble of mineralizing.


----------



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

BillD said:


> If you look at what is recommended for soil on plant sites/forums, it is generally "mineralized". Basically, that is soil that has organic material removed or burned up by soaking. So, from that you are better to start with a basic topsoil with little or no organic material in it. I wouldn't use either of the two you mentioned. In fact, i now usually use subsoil, rather than go to the trouble of mineralizing.


thanks for reply, any idea where I can get this subsoil? I lives in downtown toronto without car, I can go to Canadian Tire, Home Depot, Rona, walmart in my area


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would start with a bag of top soil, the cheaper the better.Depending on the source it may have quite a bit of wood in it. This can be removed with some kind of coarse strainer (dollar store). You can then mineralize it or use as is.
Subsoil is what is just below the topsoil. I get it in my yard.
Any of the stores mentioned will have topsoil.


----------

